# Murph's first scent trailing session



## Josh Keller (Jul 16, 2018)

Just a quick brag, had a great time with Murph on our first two scent trailing sessions. First time out we did two scent circles and then led a trail to the scent circle. I thought he did great, kept his nose to the circle, found all the treats and then followed the trail to the circle afterward. He seems to hate hot dogs, refusing to eat them, but he followed the scent anyway. Our second time out he followed my/mywife/hotdog scent to find us in hidden locations and found us 3 out of three times. He was soooo exhausted afterward, so I think he was really using that noggin. I don't have any pics of the training, but here are some we took that day...

So excited to go work...









Good find









Relaxing cool water after the walk.









Practicing stay with his big bro (20 yards away)









Such a handsome boy, so proud of this guy.


----------



## Black (Aug 14, 2018)

Quick question.....your dogs named Murph....is that after anyone special?


----------



## Josh Keller (Jul 16, 2018)

Black said:


> Quick question.....your dogs named Murph....is that after anyone special?


Named after Audie Murphy, the decorated WWII soldier and later actor.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

What is a scent circle? I do quite a bit of scent work but am unfamiliar with that term.


----------



## Josh Keller (Jul 16, 2018)

ausdland said:


> What is a scent circle? I do quite a bit of scent work but am unfamiliar with that term.


Approx 4'x4' patch of grass that's been stomped in and laid out with treats. Usually marked with a flag as well.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Josh Keller said:


> Approx 4'x4' patch of grass that's been stomped in and laid out with treats. Usually marked with a flag as well.


Oh a scent pad, gotcha


----------



## Black (Aug 14, 2018)

Josh Keller said:


> Named after Audie Murphy, the decorated WWII soldier and later actor.


Ah cool! 

I thought it might have been Mike Murphy, Navy SEAL MOH recipient for Operation Redwings. I was interested b/c we are naming our new GSD Axelson (Axe for short) after Matt Axelson, one of Mike Murphy's teammates who perished on that mission.


----------



## Josh Keller (Jul 16, 2018)

Black said:


> Ah cool!
> 
> I thought it might have been Mike Murphy, Navy SEAL MOH recipient for Operation Redwings. I was interested b/c we are naming our new GSD Axelson (Axe for short) after Matt Axelson, one of Mike Murphy's teammates who perished on that mission.


That's the one that the annual Crossfit workout is named after right?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Great progress with your puppy. He is beautiful and happy looking.


----------



## Black (Aug 14, 2018)

Josh Keller said:


> That's the one that the annual Crossfit workout is named after right?


That's correct. Him, Matt Axelson, Danny Dietz, and 16 others who tried to rescue them perished. Marcus Luttrell told the story in his book Lone Survivor


----------



## Josh Keller (Jul 16, 2018)

wolfy dog said:


> Great progress with your puppy. He is beautiful and happy looking.


Thank you wolfy! We love him so much. He goes everywhere with me, including to work. Now he's gotten to the point that he barks at me when he needs to go pee so no more accidents in my office. He's still a bit undersized at 3.5 months and 30lbs, but that may turn out to be a blessing. We've given him free reign of the house for now (except for the closets) and he hasn't chewed anything or made any messes. He wakes my wife up during the night when he needs to go outside by gently pawing her, its so sweet...like he doesn't want to wake us both up. 
Life with a German Shepherd is much different than any dog I've had before. I don't think I could go back to other breeds after this.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Good job with the pup! Trailing is one of the most awesome things you can do with your dog.. Imho.. Enjoy!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

At 3.5 months he doesn't need to go outside in the middle of the nigh, as long as he gets his last outing at around 10.30 PM or so, he can make it though the night until at least 6.00 AM. As long as he is healthy, he may have formed a habit for his nightly break. Being crated at night will help with that unless you don't mind.
And yes, once you have had a good GSD there is no comparison anymore, even though I loved all my dogs.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

We've taken up trailing with our dogs, too. We love working out the scent puzzles. Luckily our trainer will take photos when she can. I am considering a go-pro to wear so I can rewatch my dog afterwards. I am still missing cues in my dog's body language. I'm looking for the trail myself instead of trusting my dog to do all the work. 

Your pup is adorable. I hope you find a great group to practice with.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

He is adorable!!! Great work  I love his name too.

And yeah, he has you trained for a night time break lol Good boy Murph!


----------



## Josh Keller (Jul 16, 2018)

You guys are definitely right about the night time break as he can hold it no problem when he's in his crate. But my wife says she doesn't mind getting up to let him out for a few minutes so I suppose there's no harm in it. I do like that he's communicating with us and trusts us to know what he's wanting, very smart.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Josh Keller said:


> I do like that he's communicating with us and trusts us to know what he's wanting, very smart.


Murph is good trainer. And, as you probably know, a good trainer expands exercises and raises the bars


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hang in there car2ner! It does take time to learn how your dog works and their body language in target odor... But oh the joys when you know your dog and the line is your umbilical chord to them, such a wonderful communion between species occurs.. But it does take many many trails, many mistakes and lots of learning... Well, we are always learning... ?


----------

